# transfert photos ipad2 vers imac



## ziva (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

Je sais que ce problème à déjà été posé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses. J'ai énormément de photos sur mon ipad2 et j'aimerais les transférer sur l'IMac où sur un autre lieu de stockage (clé USB par exemple) .

merci pour vos réponses que j'attends avec impatience


----------



## Mac2A (11 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir

le plus simple c'est d'activer flux de photos (cela dépend de ton osx)

Sur iMac: Menu pomme/préférences système/Icloud/ cocher flux de photos

sur iPad: Réglages/icloud/photos/activé/flux de photos

Dans iphoto/préférences/flux de photos/cocher mon flux de photos, importer automatiquement

cela peut fonctionner mais jusqu'à une certaine date&#8230;

Autrement tu connectes à ton iMac et tu transfères sur iphoto dans un seul évênement ou tu dissocies les évênements


----------



## CBi (12 Avril 2014)

Le plus simple est effectivement la bonne vieille connexion par câble USB : iPhoto (ou une autre app de gestion de photos si tu as configuré ton iMac différemment) va s'ouvrir et le iPad figurer dans les dossiers de la colonne de gauche. 
Tu n'as qu'à sélectionner les photos que tu souhaites importer.  

Une alternative qui permet de classer ses photos sur iPad avant le transfert est l'iapp Photo Manager Pro. 

Sinon, Dropbox et Flickr (app pour iPhone) présentent aussi des possibilités de transfert complémentaires du flux de photos de iCloud.


----------



## ziva (12 Avril 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Je voudrais préciser que j'ai activé le flux de photos sur mon iMac , ma mini tablette et mon iPhone 4s. Mais , c 'est mon mari qui voudrait transférer ses photos depuis son ipad2 vers mon iMac. 
Je ne sais pas comment faire ! Faut- il rentrer des adresses, ouvrir un compte ???


----------



## Mac2A (12 Avril 2014)

ziva a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> Je voudrais préciser que j'ai activé le flux de photos sur mon iMac , ma mini tablette et mon iPhone 4s. Mais , c 'est mon mari qui voudrait transférer ses photos depuis son ipad2 vers mon iMac.
> Je ne sais pas comment faire ! Faut- il rentrer des adresses, ouvrir un compte ???



Et bien tu as Iphoto voici Importer des photos depuis l'iPad vers iPhoto

Le mieux c'est d'ouvrir un compte utilisateur pour ton mari et d'utiliser iPhoto pour transférer ses photos comme cela il y aura deux sessions différentes.

Autrement, tu peux partager ta bibliothèque: Partager Biblio iPhoto

Tu peux également créer une bibliothèque et passer de l'une à l'autre:Passer d'une bibliothèque à une autre iPhoto


----------

